# Cabot Sanding Sealer



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The short version is stay away from Cabot's Sanding Sealer..... Amazon.com: Valspar 144.0008065.005 Cabot Interior Quick Dry Sanding Sealer & Finish: Home Improvement It gums up and leaves a mess for you to clean up .........and then good luck trying to salvage your work.

Amazon is the only sight where it also lists it also as a finish.......... I tried it a year or 2 ago trying to make polar not blotch, that didn't turn out well. This time I used it to seal only and it was a train wreck.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Marco for this information - please comment about this on the amazon website to warn as many as possible. *General Finishes *makes one that works and I have had good luck with a slow wipe down of MEK or acetone prior to staining in order to prevent blotches. If you use the water method of grain raising prior to final sanding this will reduce the drying time before final sanding. Remember, the fumes are flammable and deadly so wear gloves and have a slight breeze to carry the fumes away from you or use a vent fan with a carbon filter.
good luck,
Baker


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Done... I had this Cabot sealer and was going to use it followed by a clear finish so figured it would be fine.... I should have used Charle's Neals sealer... which I did after I got that junk of the wood


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

hey thanx for sharing the information.


----------

